# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مهندسی برق یا مکانیک

## malas

با سلام.
من درصد هام تو سنجش به این شکله:
ریاضی 74% فیزیک 82% شیمی 68% زبان 89% عربی 55% ادبیات 45% معارف 90%
برای قبولی در مهندسی برق یا مکانیک تو دانشگاه های شریف-تهران-امیر کبیر حداقل درصدها رو یکی لطف کنه به ترتیب بگه.
فقط حداقل درصدها.
ممنون.

----------


## Araz

> با سلام.
> من درصد هام تو سنجش به این شکله:
> ریاضی 74% فیزیک 82% شیمی 68% زبان 89% عربی 55% ادبیات 45% معارف 90%
> برای قبولی در مهندسی برق یا مکانیک تو دانشگاه های شریف-تهران-امیر کبیر حداقل درصدها رو یکی لطف کنه به ترتیب بگه.
> فقط حداقل درصدها.
> ممنون.


برای مشاهده کارنامه های رتبه های زیر 500 به لینک زیر برو

کارنامه های پذیرفته شدگان آزمون سراسری 91 - کنکور

به سایت کانون و قسمت کارنامه هاش هم می تونی مراجعه کنی

----------


## mahmoud.n

فقط مکانیک شده برو دو غوز آباد اما فقط مکانیک برو

----------

